# Por si las pierde.



## Tömk

Contexto:
Le dí un acollador por si las pierde. (las llaves)
Ich habe ihm ein Schlüsselband gegeben, damit er sie nicht verliert.

Aber wenn man mich fragt: _Wieso hast du ihm ein Schlüsselband gegeben?_
Wie soll man die Antwort "Por si las pierde". (las llaves) oder "En caso de que las pierda". (las llaves) auf Deutsch sagen? Einfach "Damit er sie nicht verliert"?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## osa_menor

Tömk said:


> "Por si las pierde". (las llaves) oder "En caso de que las pierda". (las llaves)


 Meine Übersetzung: "Für den Fall, dass er sie verliert."

Un saludo.


----------



## Alemanita

Aber ihr merkt schon beide, dass hier in beiden Sprachen ein logischer Fehler drinsteckt, oder?
Por si pierde las llaves ... todavía le queda el acollador.
Falls er die Schlüssel verliert - hat er immer noch das Schlüsselband.

Die Übersetzung von Tömk ist ja eigentlich die richtige und logische: _damit_ er sie nicht verliert, _para que_ no las pierda.


----------



## Alemanita

Tömk said:


> Aber wenn man mich fragt: _Wieso hast du ihm ein Schlüsselband gegeben?_
> Wie soll man die Antwort sagen? Einfach "Damit er sie nicht verliert"?
> 
> Vielen Dank!


----------



## osa_menor

Alemanita said:


> Aber ihr merkt schon beide, dass hier in beiden Sprachen ein logischer Fehler drinsteckt, oder?


Für mich kann ich das bejahen, aber ich denke, hier ging es Tömk um die Übersetzung dieser Konstruktion:  





> "Por si las pierde".


----------



## Tömk

"Por si las pierde" = "En caso de que las pierda".

Die Konstruktion "Por si X" = "En caso de que X".

Man kann beides sagen. "Por si X" ist kürzer und schneller.

Danke *osa_menor* und *Alemanita* für die Antwort!

Gruß.


----------



## Tömk

> Für mich kann ich das bejahen, aber ich denke, hier ging es Tömk um die Übersetzung dieser Konstruktion: "Por si las pierde".


Können Sie mir bitte sagen, was _"für mich kann ich das bejahen"_ auf Spanisch bedeutet?


----------



## Tonerl

_*bejahen (seine Zustimmung geben; ja sagen)*_
_*contestar afirmativamente *_
_*bejahen [eine Frage mit Ja beantworten] *_
_*responder afirmativamente *_

_*Espero que te haya servido de ayuda!?
*_


----------



## Tömk

Tonerl said:


> _*bejahen (seine Zustimmung geben; ja sagen)*_
> _*contestar afirmativamente *_
> _*bejahen [eine Frage mit Ja beantworten] *_
> _*responder afirmativamente *_
> 
> _*Espero que te haya servido de ayuda!?*_


Me sirvió. Danke *Tonerl*!


----------



## anipo

Das Wort "acollador" habe ich bis jetzt nie gehört, und ganz bestimmt nicht als "Schlüsselring".

Im Wörterbuch der RAE steht folgendes:

_*acollador.*

De acollar.

1. m. Mar.
Cabo de proporcionado grosor que se pasa por los ojos de las vigotas y sirve para tesar el cabo más grueso en que están engazadas

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
_
Also, etwas ganz anderes.
Ein Schlüsselring ist für mich "llavero". Vielleicht heißt das in Spanien acollador, aber mir kommt es so fremd vor, wie bei Spaniern "pieza"(Zimmer) fremd sein mag.

Saludos.


----------



## palomamapola

Alemanita said:


> Aber ihr merkt schon beide, dass hier in beiden Sprachen ein logischer Fehler drinsteckt, oder?


Ich bin damit total einverstanden!



Tömk said:


> "Por si las pierde" = "En caso de que las pierda".
> 
> Die Konstruktion "Por si X" = "En caso de que X".
> 
> Man kann beides sagen. "Por si X" ist kürzer und schneller.


Siento disentir, pero yo lo veo como un uso impropio que, eso sí, pasaría algo desapercebido. La alta productividad y concisión de la combinación 'por si' puede que nos haga optar por su uso aunque no sea del todo preciso en el contexto.
Como bien has dicho, @Tömk, 'por si' es sinónimo de 'en (el) caso de que'. Por lo cual tendría sentido decir, por ejemplo:
_Le he hecho una copia de las llaves, *por si* las pierde. _(=en el caso de que las pierda, tendrá unas llaves de repuesto).

En la frase en cuestión, en cambio, solo veo posibles los equivalentes de _*para que*_/_*damit*_.

Saludos.


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo an alle!
Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass der Satz, nach dessen Übersetzung hier gefragt wurde der folgende war:


Tömk said:


> Wie soll man die Antwort "Por si las pierde". (las llaves) oder "En caso de que las pierda". (las llaves) auf Deutsch sagen?


. 


Tömk said:


> Contexto:
> Le dí un acollador por si las pierde. (las llaves)


Der Denkfehler steckt ja schon im spanischen Satz, ich denke aber, wir sind hier ein Sprachforum, in dem es darum geht, den Nutzern möglichst genaue Übersetzungen für ihre Anfragen zu liefern und nicht, sie bei Denkfehlern zu ertappen, und diese herauszustellen!

Hallo Anipo,

ich habe mal "gegoogelt", hier ist das Ergebnis: comprar acollador para llaves - Buscar con Google. Es handelt sich um ein Schlüsselband.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Tömk

¡Hola de nuevo!

No veo dónde está el _"logischer Fehler"_ (?). Si le doy un acollador/llavero, es para que no pierda las llaves = en caso de que pierda las llaves. Esto significa que ésa es la razón por la cual le estoy dando el acollador/llavero, es decir, le doy el acollador/llavero para que ponga las llaves en él y así no las pierda.

El acollador/llavero es más seguro para que no las pierda porque las tendría en el cuello. Si no tuviera un acollador/llavero, podría perderlas (las llaves podrían salirse de su bolsillo, etc.), es por eso que le doy el acollador/llavero para que *no* las pierda.

Muchos saludos.


----------



## Alemanita

anipo said:


> Das Wort "acollador" habe ich bis jetzt nie gehört, und ganz bestimmt nicht als "Schlüsselring".
> 
> Im Wörterbuch der RAE steht folgendes:
> 
> _*acollador.*
> 
> De acollar.
> 
> 1. m. Mar.
> Cabo de proporcionado grosor que se pasa por los ojos de las vigotas y sirve para tesar el cabo más grueso en que están engazadas
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> _
> Also, etwas ganz anderes.
> Ein Schlüsselring ist für mich "llavero". Vielleicht heißt das in Spanien acollador, aber mir kommt es so fremd vor, wie bei Spaniern "pieza"(Zimmer) fremd sein mag.
> 
> Saludos.


Hallo, *anipo*:
Der acollador ist ein relativ breites Band, das man um den Hals trägt, mit einem Karabinerhaken, an dem das Schlüsselbund oder der einzelne Schlüssel oder der Schlüsselring befestigt wird.
Hier:
https://www.promex.de/shop/media/image/28/b5/64/schluesselband-20-mm-schwarz.jpg
Man kann auch viele andere Dinge daran befestigen: Namensschilder, USB-Sticks, kurz alles, was eine Öse hat.
Danke für den Kommentar mit der pieza ...
LG


----------



## kunvla

Tömk said:


> Le di un acollador por si para que no las pierda. (las llaves)
> Ich habe ihm ein Schlüsselband gegeben, damit er sie nicht verliert.


La oración original ("Le di un acollador por si las pierde") me suena a "Le di una soga (y jabón) por si pierde las llaves".

*Por.* Con el infinitivo de algunos verbos, denotando finalidad, equivale a *para*. "Por no incurrir en la censura".
*Si.* El uso fundamental de "si" es la formación de la prótasis en la oración "condicional: "Te lo diré si me prometes no contárselo a nadie".
*Por si.* Expresión en que se juntan el significado final de "por" y el hipotético de "si": "Se lo di por si lo necesitaba"; equivale a "por si acaso". 
*Por si acaso.* En previsión de que ocurra la cosa que se expresa a continuación o que se deja sobrentendida: "Fíjate bien en lo que dicen, por si acaso hay que replicarles", "Por si acaso, me llevaré el abrigo".​


palomamapola said:


> I
> _Le he hecho una copia de las llaves, *por si* las pierde. _(=en el caso de que las pierda, tendrá unas llaves de repuesto).


O bien: _Le he hecho una copia de las llaves, *por si* las pierde_ (= para (finalidad) el caso de que (condición) las pierda).

Saludos,


----------



## Tömk

> Le di un acollador por si para que no las pierda. (las llaves)
> Ich habe ihm ein Schlüsselband gegeben, damit er sie nicht verliert.


Le di un acollador por si las pierde = Le di un acollador por si acaso las pierde = Le di un acollador en caso de que las pierda.


----------



## osa_menor

En mi opinión _por si las pierde (las llaves)_" no es lo mismo que _"para que no las pierda"_.


----------



## Alemanita

Wenn für Tömk "por si las pierde/en caso de que las pierda" und "para que no las pierda" gleichbedeutend sind, hat er ja schon die Antwort auf seine Frage.

Für andere, zukünftige Leser dieses Threads:
"por si las pierde/en caso de que las pierda" wird durch die überwältigende Mehrheit übersetzt mit: "falls er sie verliert (die Schlüssel)"
"para que no las pierda" wird durch die überwältigende Mehrheit übersetzt mit: "damit er sie nicht verliert (die Schlüssel)".

Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

Tömk said:


> Le di un acollador por si las pierde = Le di un acollador por si acaso las pierde = Le di un acollador en caso de que las pierda.


La verdad, esa frase podría encajar en un texto humorístico o... sadístico:

—No le des las llaves a ese pendejo, no sea que las pierda. 
—Le di un acollador... por si las pierde tendrá con qué colgarse. 

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

Ja, ja ... so einen ähnlichen Witz habe ich auch schon in Post # 3 gemacht ... kam aber nicht gut an.


----------

